# help - 2 piece rod stuck together



## SaltSlinger (Aug 14, 2006)

Got a buddy with a 2 piece rod stuck together, any suggestions? I have heard a vacuum (air lock) forms in some cases making it almost impossible to separate?

Might go over after work and see if two people is better than one trying...

Rod is a 9 footer...


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

rather than twist the h3ll out of it, try holding some ice cubes by the joint--may allow for enuf expansion to pull the female end off. also those little rubber cap snafflers (to get lids off jars) may give you better friction to hold rod with


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

get a can of hairspray and spray the joints. Wait about a minute and it should come right out.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

SeaSalt said:


> get a can of hairspray and spray the joints. Wait about a minute and it should come right out.


 I've never heard of hairspray, but I have used canned air sprayed upside down to cool the joint down. Worked like a champ.


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

Take a rag and wet it down then put the rag in the freezer until real cold but not frozen. Then take the cold rag and wrap it around the joint and let sit 5 minutes. Should come right apart after that. I have done this on the beach by dropping the rag in some ice water in the bottom of the cooler, works for me.


----------



## dha123 (Feb 13, 2005)

take a blow dryer and blow it untill it gets hot but not to hot then it should be a lot eaiser to take it out.


----------



## Willie in NEPA (Mar 13, 2007)

Blow dryer should heat up and expand the female end just enough to loosen it up. DON'T GET IT TOO HOT !!!!!! or the male part will expand toooooo....


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*also*

put the rod behind your knees and hold it with your hands next to your knees and then bow your knees out ... your legs are much stronger than your arms ... you still might have to cool it .... if your at the beach it's easy just crack the windows and stick the rod thru and run the AC for a bit .....


----------



## DrJones (May 16, 2007)

Use baby oil and make sure your hands are perfectly dry twist while pulling.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Pinnacle*

I had a two piece Pinnacle rod that was like that. I put baby powder on both parts and that helped really well.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Give 'em hell*

If it's an Ugly Stick....the get a $1 hammer from the 5 & Dime store and bang the sh*t out of it!!  Just kidding, I've had luck w/ a bit of W/D 40, and letting it sit for an hour or so. The grease will set in, but you'll have a greasy slide the whole time after it. Best to listen to dudes behind me on this issue. 

Matt.


----------



## SaltSlinger (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info - he got it done. Bringing it inside from 95+ degree garage into 70 degree air conditioning did the trick. Next step was wrapping with ice to cool the joint, didn't end up needing it.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

thanks for letting us know...glad this worked out for your friend


----------

